
The dark side of entrepreneurship - rmason
https://www.shopify.com/enterprise/the-dark-side-of-entrepreneurship-that-nobody-wants-to-talk-about
======
nathan_f77
The best thing I took away from this article was the concept of a "digital
sabbath". I should start doing this. Right now I spent practically all of my
working and free time on my computer or phone.

~~~
tedmiston
Sometimes I'll go for a long walk for an hour or two, where I leave my phone
at home. You might be surprised how many times you reach in your pocket to
check something you're not even carrying, even in just that short amount of
time. Call it a micro digital sabbath if you will.

A related book that's interesting is _Hamlet 's Blackberry: Building a Good
Life in the Digital Age_.

------
Bahamut
Funny how these points are made - it also trickles down to employees, since if
their managers/executives are working hard, so should they. Some
managers/executives even use it as an excuse to drive their employees to work
that hard, and create adverse effects for all.

Good leadership includes setting the example, and what is good for you is also
good for everyone you employ (for the most part).

------
zubat
Business leaders aren't immune from the same burnout dynamics that inflict
other intellectual work. It can be spread out among more kinds of tasks, but a
lot of problems are best solved with "fast is smooth, smooth is slow" as the
starting point.

------
thevibesman
I always think it is interesting which posts end up in the first page with no
comments.

Me, I don't have a comment yet, because I am on the train going out to take a
break of entrepreneurial stress—so this article hit a little too close to home
to finish reading now ;)

~~~
tedmiston
I think some posts don't naturally start a discussion.

While this post itself felt luck a catch-all bucket on founder stress, which
is not necessarily a bad thing, I feel like most feel the desire to support
improving mental health in the tech community, especially in startups and for
founders.

------
klinskyc
Was anyone else offput that a piece about depression is content marketing?

~~~
B1FF_PSUVM
Well ... apart from amateurs and academics with disinterested sharing (which
may also boost their reputation), most everything else is an advertising
sandwich of some sort.

Some more tasteful than others. Yesterday I rabbit-holed after a reference to
the obscure "Star 80" movie, and saw several mentions of how the lead actor
deserved an Oscar nomination which he did not get because his character was
distasteful.

So it goes.

------
erdevs
It is stressful. But handling the stress effectively is a big part of the job
and is a defining characteristic of success in such endeavors. Gotta know what
you're signing up for, so it's good articles like this highlight it.

